# Any surrogates on here?



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Posted on COTS but thought I would post here too. I hope you do not mind


Excuse me, this is me getting way ahead of myself, as it may not ever happen. But let me tell you a bit about myself. 

I have my daughter, Hannah, now coming up 2 at the end of the year through IVF and my husband and I are looking to cycle again next year for a sibling (we are doing egg sharing ivf). 

IF all goes well (ie it works, no problems during pregnancy) then I would like to be a surrogate in the future, probably starting the process of looking into it and registering when the new child comes up to 1 (hence saying getting ahead of myself, this would be at least 2 years from now) 

If I had finished my family already then I would do it now, not sure whether its the fact I have had IF issues or what, but I have an over whelming sense of wanting to be able another family have children because I know how hard it is to feel like you can't, and i know I had it relatvely easy. 

Anyway, just wondered for surrogates who had toddler/preschoolers when they did surrogacy, how they explained it to their kids


----------

